# Manny robbed.



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

The most controversial decision in boxing, that I think I will ever see.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought the title was "many robbed" and was expecting a tragic news splurge.
I don't watch boxing but all the flipinos are raging on facebook


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahahah. Yea this Pinoy included sadly


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, congrats to Bradley for being the world's best at hugging. Manny Pacquiao's still the best at boxing, though.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That was such a BS decision. I aggreed to leadermans score card. All rounds for manny except maybe the 10 round. Bradley was out of balance the whole fight do to pacquiaos speed and punches. And at the end when they showed the total punches thrown and landed, it just showed who really won the fight. They also said in the beginning that one of the judges made a big mistake on judging of one of the fights she judged. Made the losing guy win the via split decision same as what happened to manny pacquiao. HBO shouldve known they ahould get a more experience judge. She had like less then 10 title fights and the other people had like 50 title fights judged. HBO chose the wrong judge. Its all good. Manny is still undefeated to me since like 2000 or 2001 haha. Bradley also said in his interview after the fight on his wheelchair the he shoildnt have won the fight LMAO. Bob arum just wants money. and the money is in pacquiao and bradley rematch. Since floyd mayweather is a wimp hahaha. Only beats up ladies. Wife beater, good thing he's in jail. Probably one of his strategy to avoid fighting pacquiao also hahaha. But anyways go manny pacquiao the fighting pride of the Philippines hehe.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

That was really a robbery. Not even a close fight. Manny dominated Bradley all night. I would rather see him lose to Marquez in his last fight than see him lose to a fight he totally dominated. Wish he could have knock him out next time do there's no more controversy.
Still proud to be a pinoy!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

MELLO said:


> That was really a robbery. Not even a close fight. Manny dominated Bradley all night. I would rather see him lose to Marquez in his last fight than see him lose to a fight he totally dominated. Wish he could have knock him out next time do there's no more controversy.
> Still proud to be a pinoy!


Yeah, compu box says it all: CompuBox Stats: Bradley W 12 Pacquaio | CompuBox

Math doesn`t lie. To be the champ, you gotta beat the champ without any reasonable doubt. Wonder what ever happened to that `cause this one wasn`t even as close as the Marquez fight.

Feel bad for his kids though. This is the first fight his boys watched and they probably learned a cruel lesson about the world of organized sports.

Either way, Manny dealth with this like a champ and a gentleman especially in the post fight interview. Looking forward to a fair fight in Nov!


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I did not watch the fight but it seems that Manny was too gracious in defeat, could it be he is aware of the bigger payday for the rematch and why has he not fought Floyd yet?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

roshan said:


> I did not watch the fight but it seems that Manny was too gracious in defeat, could it be he is aware of the bigger payday for the rematch and why has he not fought Floyd yet?


NO, that is because he found GOD.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Now he knows how marquez felt last fight...


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

judge is blind by cash -> you bet 450.00 with Manny you get 100.00, but you bet for Bradley 100 you get 450.00 obviously rigged....


----------

